# how to clean these?



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Bought two Bialetti Mokka pots at a charity shop for £4.99 for the pair.

They are absolutely filthy, inside and out - mould inside etc. I certainly wouldn't make a beverage in one , even for someone I don't like!

Any advice for cleaning / sterilising? They appear to be aluminium, so not sure what to use without damaging the metal. Not sure all the bits are there, but they at least may look nice when cleaned.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mmmm,

i'm not sure about the aluminium, but with my SS, I fill the chamber with 1:1 vinegar water and run them on the stove.

Then I take the same 1:1 solution and with a cloth, rub all the oils off of the inside and outside.

Might cause those to tarnish though, I'm not sure.

Vinegar absolutely eats away at my copper pans, so......


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd be very wary of using vinegar. Try putting them in a big pan and boiling them up in plain water for a while to kill any mould spores etc. Then a bit of fine emery paper will get rid of any excess grunge.

Once you are sure that they are reasonably clean, don't worry to much about getting them perfect. Over the years, renting holiday apartments in Italy I have come across some pretty dire looking Mokkas, but have used them after running them empty a few times, with no ill effects.

My real advice is don't let soap or detergents anywhere near them, as it seems virtually impossible to get rid of the taste from them , in my experience.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Use something like Cafiza or Puly Caff which is specifically designed for removing coffee oils and tar deposits.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Never thought of that! But sounds like a good idea to me. If anyone tries it will you please keep me informed? I've rented an apartment in Rome for a couple of weeks at the end of September, and I'll put a little packet in my bag in case the Mokka is in dire condition!


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for ideas so far.

I'd wondered about puly caff or cafiza, but wondered if it would be too corrosive.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

vintagecigarman said:


> Never thought of that! But sounds like a good idea to me. If anyone tries it will you please keep me informed? I've rented an apartment in Rome for a couple of weeks at the end of September, and I'll put a little packet in my bag in case the Mokka is in dire condition!


Careful. A little paper packet with white powder in it, through customs?!?!


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend sniffing it though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Id use oxyclean , followed by star san. If mould is involved you be looking to boil for an hour


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

what about the bakelite / plastic handles? Anyone know how they would react to boiling / chemicals?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

alisingh said:


> what about the bakelite / plastic handles? Anyone know how they would react to boiling / chemicals?


Not well - best keep the chemicals off them and definitely don't boil them.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

alisingh said:


> I'd wondered about puly caff or cafiza, but wondered if it would be too corrosive.


I think you're right. Espresso m/c cleaner solution is very alkaline and will corrode aluminium if left in contact for long. If it were mine I'd just go with washing up liquid and stiff plastic brush followed by the advice to boil. Enjoy your coffee when they're clean


----------



## Tazz (Nov 2, 2009)

painty said:


> I think you're right. Espresso m/c cleaner solution is very alkaline and will corrode aluminium if left in contact for long. If it were mine I'd just go with washing up liquid and stiff plastic brush followed by the advice to boil. Enjoy your coffee when they're clean


I used cafiza on one of mine and it took the shine off the outside of the pot:bad:. the cafiza was good however for cleaning the "basket".

For the inside of the base unit I suggest a scrub with a hard bristle brush, which removes any oxidised aluminium as well as other "impurities". For the inside of the top half a simple non scratch scouring pad in warm water (avoid detergent).


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

In Italy the supermarkets sell the equivalent of a brillo pad for the outside, I have tried these and they work well, inside I have just used washing up liquid a brush and then run them through a few times with just water and no coffee. I am sure that they will work well. If you go to Italy at any stage you can easily and cheaply get new gaskets and filters.

Paul


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

My wife would kill me if I put washing p liquid anywhere near the inside of our moka pot, boiling water n the inside to get rid of mould, apparently the aluminium absorbs detergent and ruins the flavour of the coffee. ( my wife is a crazy Italian though)


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmm, since detergents are no-go, I wonder if good ol' baking soda would work for this. It's a bit alkaline but should be okay for a quick scrub inside with a plastic washing-up brush. It would give a good scrubbing action, absorb smells and give a mild anti-fungal effect.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

^ That's interesting, a mixture of baking soda, cream of tarter, vinegar and soap. Sounds worth a try...


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Puly Caff blackened and made a complete mess of mine. Still can't quite get rid of the 'tide-marks' from when I partially submerged a pot to steep. Spent hours using various 'cleaners' to try and undo the damage. Bar Keepers Friends seemed to do a reasonable job.

I would only rinse the interior as opposed to cleaning it. One product that I have been using successfully to clean the exterior of my Mokka pots and chrome finished lever machine is Autosol metal polish. It works like a dream and gives fantastic, dazzling results. Made for chrome, aluminium, stainless steel, brass and copper. It's around £5/6 a tube and can be bought in any Halfords. I need sun-glasses to look at my Gaggia!


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

isn't aluminium supposedly linked to alzheimers ?


----------

